# Oliva



## notmrsw (Nov 12, 2011)

Thinking of buying in Oliva within the next 18 months, I'll only be spending 2-3 months maximum/year initially but that is likely to change when I become a proper pensioner-as opposed to an early retiree. I understand that I only have to register with the authorities if I spend 90 days+/year is that correct? Anyone any comments on Oliva? Thanks is advance for any advice
notmrsw


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

notmrsw said:


> Thinking of buying in Oliva within the next 18 months, I'll only be spending 2-3 months maximum/year initially but that is likely to change when I become a proper pensioner-as opposed to an early retiree. I understand that I only have to register with the authorities if I spend 90 days+/year is that correct? Anyone any comments on Oliva? Thanks is advance for any advice
> notmrsw



yes, that's right(ish)

you only have to register as resident if you're here for 90 _consecutive _days at any time 

as for Oliva - we have a few members in that area including one of our moderators - I'm sure someone will be along sooner or later to let answer any questions you have


----------

